# (UPDATED!)Possible Biggest Loser Competition for SM



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Someone suggested on the thread I posted earlier that we do some sort of Biggest Loser competition for people on SM. If you have any ideas or would like to participate please post here. I am thinking we should give people a week or so to sign up so the cut-off date would be October 27, 2008 (a monday). If we did an 8 week competition that would put us ending at Dec. 22...the week of Christmas. Let me know your thoughts/suggestions!! I've never done anything like this before but I need the motivation to lose the extra weight. 

My thoughts:
1st Weigh In- I know people (including myself) would feel uncomfortable posting their weight on the thread. Would you consider PM'ing me your start weight? I could keep a spreadsheet of all member's weights and progress. 

Weekly Weigh Ins- I chose Monday just because I think it's easier to remember and I've read research that says people who weigh in on Monday mornings tend to lose more weight. If anyone has a problem with this let me know. 

Reward- Maybe someone/some people would consider donating prizes to send to the 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place winners??? 

Anything else PLEASE let me know! I am open to all suggestions, especially from people who have done this before.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOOOO this my MY idea!!!! lol I wanna join...


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

This idea sounds great!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I wanna do it too!! It sounds fun


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i took this PE class.... ONLINE... lmao and we had all these little daily logs and stuff that we had to so as well as awork out plan sheet, a counting calories sheet... we had to calculate to see how many calories we needed to consume... it was a hard class but i passed with an A lmao... i'm going to see if i still have those saved on my computer and who ever is interested to keep track of work out plans and stuff... 

since this will be over the internet, this would be a good way of indicating that everyone who participates is commited and isnt faking information and stuff...


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 15 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651021


> i took this PE class.... ONLINE... lmao and we had all these little daily logs and stuff that we had to so as well as awork out plan sheet, a counting calories sheet... we had to calculate to see how many calories we needed to consume... it was a hard class but i passed with an A lmao... i'm going to see if i still have those saved on my computer and who ever is interested to keep track of work out plans and stuff...
> 
> since this will be over the internet, this would be a good way of indicating that everyone who participates is commited and isnt faking information and stuff...[/B]


I was thinking of that too! Just some way to hold everyone accoutable so that we know they are commited. Also, I was thinking it may be best to calculate the loss as a percentage instead of just pounds lost. I'm not exactly sure how to do that so if someone knows that would be great.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Oct 16 2008, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651052


> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 15 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651021





> i took this PE class.... ONLINE... lmao and we had all these little daily logs and stuff that we had to so as well as awork out plan sheet, a counting calories sheet... we had to calculate to see how many calories we needed to consume... it was a hard class but i passed with an A lmao... i'm going to see if i still have those saved on my computer and who ever is interested to keep track of work out plans and stuff...
> 
> since this will be over the internet, this would be a good way of indicating that everyone who participates is commited and isnt faking information and stuff...[/B]


I was thinking of that too! Just some way to hold everyone accoutable so that we know they are commited. Also, I was thinking it may be best to calculate the loss as a percentage instead of just pounds lost. I'm not exactly sure how to do that so if someone knows that would be great.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think that's a great idea!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

i am in!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that is a wonderful idea, but I will not be joining in on it. I definitely have a few pounds to lose, but I know I am not motivated enough to follow through with it. I started looking into a personal trainer, although I probably can't afford a gym membership + personal trainer. I told my hubby if he's happy with the way I am, that's fine, but if he'd like to see me lose a few pounds, he'll have to find it in our budget to get a personal trainer for me...lol.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i'm in!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm interested too!








Joy


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

so far that is 6 of us!!! yay!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im on the fence about it!! I would LOVE to join in BUT I dont know if now is a good time! I know losing weight is a lifestyle change and I have changed my eating habit and have lost 7lbs in just over 2 months!! but going to the gym is another story!! I cant find the time or energy to do it with all my midterms comming up! UGH...let me think about it some more...


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Now why couldn't you have done this earlier  , I am almost at my goal weight, probably about 5-10 more pounds to go. So I have hit a plateau, and am not able to exercise right now with stuff going on.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a fantastic idea -- and boy do I need it. Not only to lose the weight, but also I need the motivation and someone to keep me honest, so to speak.

I would love to participate and think maybe we could do some type of pampering type giveaway. I'm happy to donate -- anything to get me motivated. I also know how to do the % of weight lost and will pm you the formula if we get this going.

NutriSystems at http://www.nutrisystems.com has the tracking logs like the daily food diary, calories consumed, exercise, etc. You can use them online (for free) or I'm sure that you could find a way to print them or send them or share them or something.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

We should post before and after pictures.... lol! not like how they do in the comercials but we can wear something that we really wanna be able to fit in to and when we are done... show the after.... just to prove we stuck to our goals!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Klarisa- we must be on the same page. I was thinking about that last night. I actually bought my wedding dress (this week) about a size too small just to give me the extra motivation to lose weight. Gutsy, I know, but I REFUSE to get married at my current weight. I have 8 months and probably really only need to lose 15-20 lbs for it to fit, but I talked to the owner of the store and she said we can put off the alterations until I'm ready. I'm so glad there are other people interested in doing this! Maybe we can put together a work out/eating log or something similar and have people submit them along with their weekly weigh ins. That way if people want advice from others they can get it. I'm planning on putting a ticker from tickerfactory.com along with my signature to track my weight loss. 

ps. I am on the treadmill right now! 20 mins down and 10 more to go.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Though I really really need to do this, due to many health issues I won't be joining in. However I want to support all of you that are doing this and I hope you can have a spot to keep all of your friends updated or if you need a motivator or someone to talk to when you are going through a hard time feel free to give me a yell. There is a program I have bought called FitDay that I like very much they also have a Free Online Account that some might like. 

To each and everyone of you I'm proud of you. Please make sure you are healthy before doing this. Also please don't use any silly radical diets. Remember stay safe, stay healthy, good luck. :Good luck:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-man! Sure, ya'll do this when I'm good and pregnant!  Hopefully there will still be stuff going on when I'll want to be getting rid of some baby weight :biggrin: Have fun!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh-thought I should mention-before I got pregnant I was a member of this site which is free and very cool for tracking progress, etc...thought I'd share. :biggrin: Sparkpeople.com


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (lillady @ Oct 16 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651811


> Oh-thought I should mention-before I got pregnant I was a member of this site which is free and very cool for tracking progress, etc...thought I'd share. :biggrin: Sparkpeople.com[/B]


I showed this website (sparkpeople.com) to my friend who is a nutritionist (and a runner - how disgustingly healthy is that??) - and she said this sight was WONDERFUL!! It was informative and user friendly.

Gena - I'm sure that we'll be there for you after you give birth!! (breast feeding is the key to loosing weight after giving birth as I'm sure you've read and read).
could be the lack of sleep tooooooo..


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This sounds like a really good idea, maybe it would give me the incentive that i need.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll join! I actually started my weight loss journey in April and have lost 45lbs! But I can still use the accountability. I still need to lose about 25 - 30 lbs to be at my goal. I just hate exercise though!!! I know I need to do it but I just haven't made myself start. Maybe this will be the push I need. And I'll donate for a big prize if that's what is decided. I'm going on a cruise in January and I'm hoping to be at goal or very close by then.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm interested in this. Let me know the details!  I've been trying to lose some weight for awhile now.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm interested.... please let me know all of the details when they're figured out.

Debbie


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm totally interested, although I only have 5 pounds left to get to my goal weight. I would love some extra incentive to stay on track. My brother and I have been working out, mostly just walking these days, for close to a yr. It's great to have backup for days when you don't feel like moving, or to help you get back on track after you have a cheat night. We love taking some of our favorite recipes, and making them healthier. Anytime anyone needs a boost, feel free to pm me.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Well.. seeing that my step daughter is getting married in June... I'm definately in... my hormones going crazy has made me gain weight... so you can count me in... as frustrating as it is.. I'm ready to try try try again!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

are we still doing this???  i bought HipHop Abs!! lol


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I am going to get together a list of everyone's names who said they want to participate and start a new thread this weekend. I will probably PM everyone just to make sure they still want to participate and to ask for email address so I can send the progress sheets. Our 1st weigh in will be on Monday. It doesn't matter what time you send it to me, as long as I get it sometime that day or night. Good Luck to everyone! You will be hearing from me shortly!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not sure, I might join. I have lost 70 pounds and would like to drop another 20-30 which would be skinnier than i've ever been and i really need the extra support to get over my comfortable weight I've been sitting at (does that make sense?), I'd love to get it off by christmas and have currently been dieting but I'm not sure how this whole thing would work with people being accountable. Also some people might choose to lose weight in different ways than counting calories... like i count carbs. So i guess i'd like to know the details first.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm in. I could use the motivation. I need to lose about 10 pounds, but I have needed to lose these 10 pounds for a couple years now.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

this may just be the incentive i need, count me in!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone rec'd a PM about the competition???


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I haven't and I thought we were going to start tomorrow.


----------

